# Access Datenbank in Table einlesen lassen



## intelcoregamer (19. Mrz 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich habe zwei Access Datenbanken (Datensatz1.dbf, Datensatz2.dbf). Diese sollen unter Java zusammen in eine Tabelle(tabel) eingelesen werden. Ich hab schon mit Schleifen versucht, dass zuerst Datensatz1 eingelesen wird und danach Datensatz2. Jedoch wird dann trotzdem bei der Ausgabe die Tabelle nur mit den Sachen von Datensatz1.dbf angezeigt. Die Datenbanken sind nicht passwortgeschützt und sind sozusagen public.

Ich würde mich sehr über paar Hilfestellungen sehr freuen .


----------



## kneitzel (19. Mrz 2016)

Kannst Du uns den Code zeigen, den du probiert hast? Und dann evtl. den Fehler genauer beschreiben, der auftritt? Dann kann man dir evtl. mit genauen Tipps helfen.


----------



## thet1983 (21. Mrz 2016)

du liesst deine zwei tabellen in zwei vectoren ein
führst diese zusammen 
tab1 --> vector1
tab2 --> vector2
vectorDaten = vector1 + vector2

den vectorDaten übergibst du dem TableModel und fertig..

Edit: achte auf die anzahl der spalten


----------

